# -Animal Stak 2, Why Such A Bad Reputation?-



## DakInBlack (Nov 29, 2005)

I've been reading a whole bunch of posts on this forum all out bashing Animal Stak and Animal Stak 2. Now I have read plenty of reasons why Stak is not only a waste of time but potentially dangerous, yet I haven't heard any real reasons why Stak 2 isn't a viable option. Now I realize that compared to some of the really heavy PH/test supplements they aren't as effective, but for the average joe will it make a difference? Also, why does Stak 2 get the same reaction as Stak when it's really a different animal (pun intended   )? Thanks for the help.


----------



## Nate K (Nov 29, 2005)

I don't like that pun.


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 29, 2005)

animal products are all overpriced and for the most part overrated.  some people like them, some people would rather eat poop than spend the cash on a bottle.  i am in the latter category.


----------



## DakInBlack (Nov 30, 2005)

It's a stupid pun, I know, I only realized it after I wrote it. I'll have to see how it works for me, a friend gave me half a can of the stuff after he stopped lifting when football ended. By the way, Yankees rule!


----------



## Nate K (Nov 30, 2005)

I hate the Yankees.    I've read that there is not enough of each ingredient to really do anything for you.


----------



## musclepump (Nov 30, 2005)

I like their advertisements. That's about it, though.


----------



## DakInBlack (Nov 30, 2005)

Alright I hear ya. I have to ask though, is it just not much compared to the other stuff on the market, or just not effective at all? To be honest, I don't want anything that extreme, so if it's just that other harder stuff will do better, I don't mind using this.


----------



## NEW_IN_THE_GAME (Dec 17, 2005)

i used to use all animal products.  such as methoxy stack,cuts,animal pak, and strerols. it was ok. but now if i use it i will stack the m stak with sterols, and an additional 1200 mg of methoxy and 1000 mg of ecdysterone. it is alright and plus it gives me energy when i workout so that 
is a major plus i guess.


----------



## che (Dec 17, 2005)

NEW_IN_THE_GAME said:
			
		

> i used to use all animal products.  such as methoxy stack,cuts,animal pak, and strerols. it was ok. but now if i use it i will stack the m stak with sterols, and an additional 1200 mg of methoxy and 1000 mg of ecdysterone. it is alright and plus it gives me energy when i workout so that
> is a major plus i guess.


     +

with 18 years old???


----------



## NEW_IN_THE_GAME (Dec 22, 2005)

these are not pro hormones or steroids. methoxy and ecdy are safe. even for teens. says so in the medial study


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 24, 2005)

my friend who takes some animal products was telling me about how he called the 24 hour customer service line one time looking for some advice.

the guy was a mexican, and one of those guys who sounded like a 150 pound man (as odd as that sounds), and would basically agree with everything he said.

friend:  you think its okay to take m-stak and stak 2 at the same time?
rep: yea
friend: yes? 
rep: yea
friend: so.. why?
rep: the more animal products, the bigger you'll be.  take them all.

***

he's telling me this, and i just couldnt stop from laughing.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 25, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> my friend who takes some animal products was telling me about how he called the 24 hour customer service line one time looking for some advice.
> 
> the guy was a mexican, and one of those guys who sounded like a 150 pound man (as odd as that sounds), and would basically agree with everything he said.
> 
> ...


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 25, 2005)

its just crazy the money that people will throw down on that crap.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 25, 2005)

I brought it once and for some reason I started to feel a pain from my liver so since I have a bad liver I decided against using the stuff.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Dec 26, 2005)

Maybe its because it makes your liver die.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 26, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> Maybe its because it makes your liver die.


That's what it felt like and that's why I threw it out.


----------



## DakInBlack (Dec 30, 2005)

Well, I stopped taking it after completing one cycle, and while I had a slight increase in gains, it was nothing to write home about. I also cut NO-Xplode out of my supplement routine after I ran out of it and had some of the best lift sessions of my life without it!


----------

